
Grass-Fed Beef: The Most Vegan Item in the Supermarket - leroy_masochist
https://medium.com/@drewfrench/grass-fed-beef-the-most-vegan-item-in-the-supermarket-8c46b45a0d47
======
mimixco
Finally! Someone with a rational viewpoint on the whole issue of humans eating
animals.

Factory farming has to change but it's quite natural for people (and other
animals) to eat animals. As the OP points out, it's probably better for the
planet, too.

------
pkaye
I thought vegan just means no animal products.

